# Michelin Tyre Pressures



## BillCreer

I decided to clarify the tyre pressure issue for my van and wrote to Michelin and get some numbers that gave me confidence.

I asked them for pressures for 215 x 70 x 15C Agilis Camping 2 and gave, after having the van weighed, roughly calculated laden weights of Front 1600kg and Rear 1800kg.
The pressure they gave me were 53psi front - 80psi rear (single axle. 72psi if tagged)

I then wrote backed and asked for the formula that they use and got the following reply:-

"Unfortunately, the formula for working out the pressures for motorhome tyres is specific to individual cases and is not uniform and therefore would not be practical to give to you. 

As a guide, the rear pressure should always be kept at 80psi (cold) whatever the load and it is the front pressures we adjust to help with ride comfort."

Interesting eh?


----------



## ob1

Michelin used to give specific pressures for both front and rear tyres depending on the axle loads. However, a couple of years ago they were persuaded to fall into line and use the industry wide recommendation of 80psi for the rear tyres no matter what the load.
It's all down to there being too many cases of rear axle overloading stressing the tyres and the industry are therefore playing safe with the 80psi figure. 

A light van with 80psi pressure must give an awfully hard ride with these type pressures which are totally unnecessary if you know you are within your maximum axle loading. The only problem then is finding out what the correct pressure should be. A method I have used is to contact the tyre manufacture twice (under different names) stating your rear axle load as the front on one occasion and therefore getting a correct pressure for both.

Ron


----------



## Techno100

Bill I don't know their calculation either but I've been driving with mine at 55 front 79 rear for the last 7,000 miles and I just arrived at these by drive feel and tire shape. From my initial purchase I have gradually decreased the front and increased the rears. Happy now.



> As a guide, the rear pressure should always be kept at 80psi (cold) whatever the load and it is the front pressures we adjust to help with ride comfort


pretty much how I got there


----------



## EJB

My pressures advised by Michelin were Front 1650/50PSI and Rear1750/55PSI.
It's been OK for the last 4 years  
Perhaps......"Think of a number???" :wink:


----------



## DJP

I have always run mine at 55 front and 50 rear (tag axle).
Are the new Agilis different to the old ones?
I have noticed that the wear on the new Agilis is a LOT highrer than the old tyres. Anyone else noticed?


----------



## Solwaybuggier

I'm really pleased I got pressures from them before they stopped - not sure how relevant it is to anyone else, but the figures they gave me were

"Front axle load of 1580kg the pressure should be – 55 psi (pounds per square inch)
Rear axle load of 2040kg the pressure should be – 65 psi (pounds per square inch)"

This was for a 215/70 R15 Agilis Camping.


----------



## mr2

EJB said:


> My pressures advised by Michelin were Front 1650/50PSI and Rear1750/55PSI.
> It's been OK for the last 4 years
> Perhaps......"Think of a number???" :wink:


I have just replaced all round with Michelin Agiles 215/70/15 Camping 109Q . Today at weighbridge, Front:1640kg and Rear:1790kg so emailed Michelin for recommended pressures who replied 55psi front & 80psi rear.
The front pressure is in line with you but obviously Michelin have joined with others to specify rear at 80 psi regardless of weight. :?:


----------



## 113016

DJP said:


> I have always run mine at 55 front and 50 rear (tag axle).
> Are the new Agilis different to the old ones?
> I have noticed that the wear on the new Agilis is a LOT highrer than the old tyres. Anyone else noticed?


Assuming you mean more wear than the old XC Camping. The Agilis it is a softer compound and will wear quicker. But it is quieter and has better grip and the side walls won't crack so easy!


----------



## DavyS

Get Continental tyres and they will give you properly calculated pressures for your axle weights. My ride is now a lot smoother than with the Michelins at 80psi !


----------

